# Can anyone please recommend a loco that supports 4 separate lights?



## Gigasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm working on my own decoder and I need to acquire some HO locos that can demonstrate independent control of 4 different lights (like front, rear, ditch, cab or something). I'm not working with sound at this stage. My connector is 9 pin.

Can anyone please recommend a loco I might want to try this on? I might need to by a couple so I probably don't want to spend too much money.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

Any modern diesel with ditch lights will give you 4 lights - forward, reverse, left ditch, right ditch. SD70ACe, ES44AC, SD40-2, etc. Not sure why you need an actual loco, though for testing a decoder's light functions.

Brendan


----------



## Gigasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Brendan - I appreciate that. After I've tested that they work, I also want to have some locomotives that function with all 4 lights so I can play with them and show them to other folks. Thank you for the help.

So I guess I'll be looking for these sorts of locos with a 9 pin harness.


----------



## Brendan (May 18, 2013)

Athearn locos generally have the 9 pin connector. If you go to the TCS site, they have conversion guides. Look for locos that are using a 4 or more function decoder like an A4/6 or T4/6; they will have ditch lights most likely ie Athearn F59PHI, SD70M. These can show you what locos have 9 pin sockets.

Brendan


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I converted an Athearn BB loco to use front, rear, and added ditch lights. Much cheaper than buying one already set up. But, it is easier to just plug in a decoder.


----------

